
Google Denied Trademark on Nexus One  - newsit
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/google_denied_trademark_on_android_nexus_one.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
Roridge
doh... but then does it matter? The name fits the phone so well... do Androids
dream of electric sheep? I dunno, ill check the market place.

~~~
sp332
Someone needs to make an Electric Sheep screensaver for the Nexus One.
<http://community.electricsheep.org/>

~~~
Roridge
or a live wallpaper (not sure why I got down voted for my last comment... oh
well)

